# Which Fertilizer you use and how?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am currently using nurafin plant gro on my 5gallon every week after water change , I did some research in the forums about the Fertilizers and many people said nurafin plant gro is useless because it dose not have NPK and Tropica TPN+ is better.

I wonder if BCA member could share their experience.

I have another question, my 8 gallon Flora Fluval is cycling now and I dont water change, is it still OK to weekly dose the Fertilizer even without waterchange?

Cheers!
Arash


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Arash, I use Pfertz NPK & Micros : pfertz aquarium products - Welcome!

They're a bit pricey but work great and will last awhile for smaller tanks. Good solution for smaller tanks as it saves you the hassle of having to measure out smaller doses. I order online but according to their website, Aquariums West and Arovillage are dealers here in BC.

Otherwise you could also just premix your dry fertz. There's a sticky in the plants section.

As for dosing during cycling. you may want to hold off especially if you have fish in there. When I was fishless cycling my tanks that had plants, I would just throw in a tiny bit of flake food to keep the nitrate levels at par.

HTH


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for info, I dont have fish in my tank , is flake speedup the cycle or I have to put it in .I am not in hurry of cycling ,I just want my plant grow for now .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Metricide - capful or a "bloob" when I remember. (somewhat more than a "pinch" and less than a "OMG".


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Metricide - capful or a "bloob" when I remember. (somewhat more than a "pinch" and less than a "OMG".


:lol: That's how you tell who has kids

As far as ferts go...
You can buy many different kinds from stores to save the time of mixing and so on. I used Seachem, but many others will have their preferences. You could buy the bulk stuff from Canadian Aquatics. It's waaaay cheaper, and they will help you with the dosing regimen.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do this with bulk ferts: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I do this with bulk ferts: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/intro-ei-estimated-index-82/


That's what I was getting at with the reference to bulk stuff
Thanks wheels


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks all  it dosnt seems easy


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I have only been using a little bit of Flourish Excel, and a weekly dose of Amazon Elements..I am probably deficient in something or rather, but my little planted betta tanks seem much happier since I started doing that (a couple of pipette-drops each, once every two days for the Flourish). About a month ago I DEFINITELY noticed a difference in my little crypt tank.


----------

